# Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt



## Scholboy (27. Januar 2009)

*Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Hi Leute,
Ich soll für eine Firma ein kleines Wiki aufbauen. Von den Funktionen her sollte es eigentlich nur die Grundfunktionen eines wiki´s besitzen. Vorerst wird das ganze firmen intern betrieben auf einem eigenen Server. Dieses Wiki sollte leicht zu bearbeiten sein und am besten auch einen nicht all zu schweren Syntax besitzen- damit auch später die Mitarbeiter in dieser Firma sich leicht einarbeiten können, da ich nur für dieses Projekt bei ihnen bin. 
Bisher habe ich DokuWiki und PM wiki in der engeren Auswahl da diese sich im Wesentlichen auf die Grundfunktionen konzentrieren. Bei media wiki bin ich mir unsicher, es ist zwar bei wikipedia im Einsatz aber es ist eigentlich für große Server anlagen konzipiert mit bis zu zich Millionen zugriffen am tag. 
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit wiki´s ?
MfG Sascha


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Habe ein Mediawiki auf meinem Webspace installiert. Geht problemlos auch für kleine Sachen. Ich nutze es ja nur für mich alleine, um meine Informationen (Projekte die laufen, Studienfächer, Textbrocken die ich nochmal brauchen will) zu nutzen.

Es ist halt nun mal die Referenz, und da man das Wikipediagleiche Aussehen nutzen kann fühlt sich vielleicht der eine oder andere gleich etwas wohler. Die Syntax zu lernen ist auch nicht wirklich schwer. Das einzige was man braucht ist ja:

Aufzählungen:
*

Überschriften:
=
==
===

Links:
[]
[[]]
[[|]]

Damit wäre das schon abgehakt 
Und das Wiki an sich musst ja nicht mehr bearbeiten (außer die Menüleiste), da ja alles durch User generiert wird und auch ältere Versionen nie verloren gehen.


----------



## Chrissyx (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Jop, MediaWiki ist das beste, was Du machen kannst.


----------



## Scholboy (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

kk was für sysvoraussetzungen braucht der der server auf dem das läuft? 
Also auch iknl betriebsys.?


----------



## Chrissyx (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Ob Linux oder Windows ist dir überlassen. Die Anforderungen von MediaWiki findest Du hier:
Manual:Installation requirements - MediaWiki


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*



Scholboy schrieb:


> kk was für sysvoraussetzungen braucht der der server auf dem das läuft?
> Also auch iknl betriebsys.?


Es müssen PHP mehr als 16 mb ram zugesichert sein. Mit 16 mb hat mein Webspace bei einigen Specialseiten gezickt. Aber mit 24 war das kein Problem mehr. 
Also vorher erkundigen, was auf der Maschine so von statten geht.


----------



## Delacroix (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*



k-b schrieb:


> Habe ein Mediawiki auf meinem Webspace installiert. Geht problemlos auch für kleine Sachen. Ich nutze es ja nur für mich alleine, um meine Informationen (Projekte die laufen, Studienfächer, Textbrocken die ich nochmal brauchen will) zu nutzen.


Auf so eine Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen ... klingt aber ziemlich praktisch. Hast du das dann irgendwie mit einer PHP-Abfrage als "privat" geschützt oder serverseitig oder wie oder was?


----------



## k-b (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

.htaccess


----------



## Delacroix (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Ok ... ich sollte mir angewöhnen erst die einfachste Lösung in Erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## Scholboy (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

ok hab aber grade gelesen das man php kenntnisse brauch um das prog an sich weiter umzuformen. Das prob ist nur das ich kein php kann das eizige was ich ein wenig beherrsche ist C++ und bisschen ABEL xD . Nein mal im ernst ich probiier jetz erstmal Media-, und DokumWiki aus, und was mir dann besser gefällt nehm ich dann-. Greez Sascha


----------



## k-b (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Was genau willst du denn umformen?

Konfigurationsdateien kannst du au ändern ohen eine Programmiersprache zu können..


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

is ja erstmal egal.... ich hab ein problem- ich hab jetz ein server auf dem apache läuft- ich hab sql4 und php5 installiert und php eingebunden ins apache httpd-config mit CGI aber wenn ich die installation von mediawiki starten will öffnet mir der windwos 2003 server das donloadfenster. Ich habs auch scho n versucht indem ich php per modlku eingebunden habe aber nichst war . ich komm überhaupt nicht mehr weiter- 

*edit* ja und die php .ini ist auch im windows ordner und die php5st.dll ist auch dort und um system32 ordner- ich weiß echt nemme weiter


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Spricht was dagegen die Konfigurationsarbeit andere übernehmen zu lassen?  Es gibt schon fertig zusammengestellte Packete für *W*indows mit *A*pache, *M*ysql und *P*HP. Kurzum: Wamp.

Empfehlen würde ich: Install PHP 5 Apache MySQL on Windows : WampServer

Die Konfiguration von PHP war unter Windows selbst nach einigen Jahren als PHP-Entwickler noch ne einzige Pain. Mit dem Wampserver hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Spezielle Konfigurationen kannst du im Nachhinein immernoch machen.

Empfiehlt sich aber nur wenn der Apache auf dem Server zu nix anderem gebraucht wird.

Unter Linux würde ich ganz vom Apache abraten, zumindest wenn es um PHP geht.


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

aaaaaa und ich klopp mir hier seit rund 8 stunden in den scheiß ini und config dateien rum xD dankr jetz musses nur noch funktioneieren


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Denk dran vorher alles zu deinstallieren was du dir schon so zugemüllt hast.


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

hmm aber wenn ich jetz die installation ausführe dann will der das 
machen soll : 

_Please include all of the lines below when reporting installation  problems._


PHP 5.2.8 installed Could not find a suitable database driver!
For *MySQL*, compile PHP using *--with-mysql*, or install the  mysql.so module
For *PostgreSQL*, compile PHP using *--with-pgsql*, or install the  pgsql.so module
For *SQLite*, compile PHP using *--with-pdo_sqlite*, or install  the pdo_sqlite.so module
For *MSSQL*, compile PHP using *--with-mssql not ready*, or  install the mssql not ready.so module


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Vorher alles sauber runtergemacht?


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

ok das war der fehler nur macht der mir jetz beim db username und db password probleme und ich verstehs einfach net, muss ich da iwas beachten ???


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Vielleicht solltest du die Fehlermeldung lesen, verstehen und gegebenenfalls hier etwas ausführlicher beschreiben.

Bist du schon bei der Installation von Mediawiki und weißt  nicht, wass du da an Name/Pw eingeben musst?


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

jo ich hab Databasename wikidb-da mekert er net und bei dbusername und pw will der nichts annehmen egal was ich mach


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Die Datenbank, die du angibst, muss auch auf dem Datenbankserver existieren. Sonst wirds nichts.

PS: Gewöhne dir mal Zeichensetzung und Groß/Kleinschreibung an, dann sind deine Postings auch gleich besser verständlich.


----------



## Scholboy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Also muss ich mit dem MYSQL erst eine DB erstellten, bevor ich das Wiki installiere?


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Ja genau. phpmyadmin sollte in dem Packet auch dabei sein, da kann man das eben erledigen. Oder über die Konsole, was aber wohl umständlicher ist


----------



## wh0$ neXt (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

ich würds ma hiermit probiern:
LINK


----------



## Crizzo (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Da ist kein Link


----------



## Scholboy (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Sodele neuer Arbeitstag und voila ich habs installiert ^^. Soweit ist alles i.O. 
Jetz hab ich ein Problem bzw. zwei:


1.Ich möchte  gerne eine Vorlage erstellen, inder ich wenn ich einen neuen Eintrag schreibe, indemfall ein Problembericht, möchte ich das so einrichten, das ich diesen Eintrag nach einer gewissen Reihenfolge bearbeite zb. erst Name dann Ort Datum Problembeschreibung etc. Jetzt kann man ja neue Vorlagen erstellen mit {{Quelle:Vorlage (text) }} nur wie kann ich diese Vorlage verbindlich für neue Einträge machen also das diese Vorlage auf alle neuen Einträge angewendet wird? 
*Edit * also eig wie ein Forumlar. Kann ich so ein Formular iwie in das Wiki einbinden? 

2. Wenn ein Eintrag fertig geschrieben ist nach den oben genannten Kriterien (oder auch nicht ), dann muss ich diesen Beitrag einer Kategorie zuweisen, das MediaWiki soll mir eine Auswahl an Kategorien geben indie ich den gerade geschriebenen Berticht bzw. Eintrag einordne. Klar kann man das ganze auch schon Vorher machen indem man  in eine Kategorie klickt und darin ein Eintrag macht aber mein Chef verlangt es auf die weise das man gezwungen wird vor dem speichern eine Kategorie auszuwählen.


----------



## Scholboy (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

Hi
Ich hab das Problem das ich jetz gern hätte bzw mein Chef , das ich wenn ich einen neuen Artikel anlegen will ,das die Vorlage direkt erscheint, wie kann ich das in Mediawiki einbinden??


----------



## Scholboy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wiki Gesucht- Beratung benötigt*

sodele das mit dem Kategorien hatt sich erledigt.
Nur ist jetz was anderes:
Es wird doch zu jeder Seite oder Artikel die man erstellt irgendwo eine nummer zugewiesen, sei es in der datenbank oder im wiki selber. Ich suche nach der Funktion die diese Nummer sichtbar und suchbar macht, das wenn man im such feld zb 12345 , eingibt das dann der dazugehörige Artikel bzw seite aufgerufen wird.


----------

